# quitting smoking.



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Pack a day smoker. 22 hours since my last cigarette. Sounds ridiculous, but I'm ready to cave. Anyone have tips for this? I'm mostly worried about my oral fixation issue. I lost 80 pounds kicking and screaming because I'm also an overeater. I don't want to battle that demon more than I already do. Smoking inside my job IS permitted, so this is going to suck to. Helllllp. I'm open for anything. I need to start the process of change!


----------



## Purplesnail (Jul 21, 2010)

First of all, congratulations! When i stopped smoking, I did it progressively, so your experience may be different but i found that brushing my teeth directly after meals, when I would usually enjoy smoking the most, prevented me from getting tempted to start again. Drinking a glass of very cold water when the need to smoke was strong helped as well. And sugar-free chewing-gum! Also, no cigarettes, no lighter, no ashtray allowed in the house anymore. I didn't really gain weight after stopping, max. 4 pounds. 

It's a bit tricky with the workplace, I have worked for a couple of years in a company where the break room was always full of smokers. Even if I had stopped smoking several years years before, it felt a bit tempting to just go in there and do like everybody else, but fortunately I never did it! It also means I would rather stay at my desk during the break, but well, with social anxiety it was actually more comfortable for me to be on my own! Maybe keeping a note somewhere at work that you can check easily reminding you why you don't want to start again could help you resist!

Hope this helps! Good luck with your smoke-free life


----------



## sundevilaz (Feb 14, 2012)

I am on champax(chant ax) is abit costly but worth it because it will suppress cravings dramatically


----------



## lostinsmalltown (Mar 11, 2012)

It is really really hard to quit. You must give yourself credit for going even the 22 hours without a smoke!!! yeah you. Have you seen that commercial that shows people just giving up one particular cigarette at a particular time, and being really proud of making just that one decision to not have one? It rang home with me, although I'm not describing it accurately. Each time you want to light up and don't--congratulate yourself!


----------



## surpass2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Each time you want to light up and don't--congratulate yourself
replica louis vuitton shoes


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe fasting for a day can increase your willpower, that's what i'm doing too give me strength too quit smoking today i'm actually doing good i've only had about one i kinda relapse but i haven't been smoking so much so it been somewhat of success.

Sometime's i find that when i over eat when i quit smoking it make's me wanna smoke and there lot's of evidence there that blood sugar get's all messed up when you quit smoking so maybe not eating may be helpful for the first day.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

it did work but i had too eat a big meal befor bed too fall asleep.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I keep crawling back, too. I find when I break up the most times is when I figured out my habit's patterns. Like when I drink or drive. Not at the same time, mind you. Hah. I just mean that when I drink, I just chain-smoke (which I rarely drink, so). And when I drive...driving's just so boring. I find I smoke mostly because I'm bored. 

But yeah, I had a day and a half break recently and felt fine. But went back for really no good reason. The longest was roughly a week. We need to keep this thread alive and beat this stupid *** habit. Smoking's so dumb.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been a week now without a cigarette. Previous to that, I've probably tried quitting about ten times. I really think this time will work, though. I was on bupropion for a while, but I decided to go off of it because the side effects were making me crazy. However, it was a great kick start. I took for a few days before putting the cigarettes down, but in that time frame smoking became gradually more and more unpleasant. I wasn't even able to finish my last pack, I just threw it out. I'm not off the medicine, but if I decide to start smoking again, I'll probably just go back on it and deal with the side effects. I think the best way to quit is determination. Try everything you can. Keep trying and don't give up. Even you start again, just keep quitting. Eventually you'll get to the right quit. That's what every ex-smoker who has quit for a decent amount of time has said. My sister has finally been off for about two years, but she took a year of trying and failing before it stuck.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

E-cig is what eventually lead me to quit permanently.


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

Nada said:


> E-cig is what eventually lead me to quit permanently.


I tried the e-cig, but it gave me ulcers on my tongue and throat. Seriously. I can usually go a few days without smoking, even up to a week. Then I just hop back on it for some reason. I suspect that if I could just go beyond that 1-2 week threshold, I'd be able to quit for good without substitutes.

But smoking keeps my hunger down, and I'm already overweight. So I'll probably try to lose weight and get healthy first and then quit smoking. But then I only smoke about 2 packs a week. I need to lose about 25 pounds.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I need quit smoking like, I'm on about 10-15 a day now where it used to be about 4/5


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I used to smoke cigs like crazy also. But when I started running my lungs felt more open and not congested. I felt I could breathe better. When I don't run or workout for awhile I crave a cigarette. :/


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

i quited smoking too
don't know for how long...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

20 - 30 a day, every day. Boredom largely.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

low said:


> 20 - 30 a day, every day. Boredom largely.


ouch, straights or rollies?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it's the hardest habit to give up. The first thing i reach out to when i'm stressed, angry or drinking is a cigarette. 

I could give up alcohol no problem, but cigarettes are hard for me to give up. I have tried twice this year. And since i recovered from pneumonia, i have smoked more.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> ouch, straights or rollies?


Rollies mate. I want to quit but I wasn't joking about the boredom. It's too easy to cave in when you don't have a lot to do with yourself. Funny thing is I was working over the Christmas holidays and I was smoking around 4 a day.


----------

